# Help transferring number plates



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi all,

Just a quick question, my girlfriend has a VW Beetle with her private plate on it, and we've just bought a Mini we've waited nearly 4 weeks and still no V5 for the mini yet, obviously we want to transfer the plate from the beetle onto the mini and then sell the Beetle.

I've tried phoning DVLA but they won't do anything untill i've been waiting at least 6 weeks. Does anyone know whats the best way to sort this out, i don't really want to wait a few more weeks for the V5 and then have to wait another 6 weeks to get the plates swapped and get the new v5 back as i'd like to sell the beetle ASAP.

Let me know what you think

Cheers

Mike


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

You don't need to wait for the V5 for the Mini.

Just put the reg no on retention which is all explained on the DVLA web site. When you do that they will send you a new standard style reg no with a form that gives you authority to get the plate made and a new tax disc etc. A new V5 arrives a short time after.

That will allow you to sell the Beetle and then transfer the plate to the Mini at leisure.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

As mentioned above, you don't have to wait. While it's easier to change from one directly to the other, it's not thoe only way to transfer plates.


----------

